# Big Family Relocation?



## raoul7370 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi - my first post, so be gentle 

I know this is probably posted rather a lot, but here goes - my company have suggested a move to Singapore, but it will mean opening an office both there and in Hong Kong. As a result, I will be stupidly busy and away a lot...which brings me to the million dollar issue - my partner and our 4 kids (11, 7, 6, 3).

For those already living the ex-pat life in Singapore, is it even feasible to move all 6 of us? Let alone schooling, you can only imagine the music lessons, dance classes etc! My better half is under no pressure to work but is likely to want to have some sort of option.

My boss knows all of this but is assuring me all the cost can be taken care of, so assuming he follows through with this, what are the thoughts on the forum?

I am more than willing to give it a go, but do not want to have a stranded family telling me it was all a big mistake and they want to go home.

Any comments, long or short, gratefully appreciated!


----------



## SSOClinic (Feb 10, 2010)

Its all really up to your mindset. If your family is willing, anything can be solved


----------

